# Fighting Like Cats and Dogs, A Myth?



## fureverywhere (Dec 21, 2015)

For any of you who have had feline and canine fur kids in the same family...how was/is it for you? Do they interact? Play or sleep together? Even eat together? I think it depends on the experience and personality of the critters. All of our older cats lived with dogs at one time or another.

Our gray and white boy Mr. Foote is almost trans-dog. But all will groom, eat or sleep with the dogs depending on mood. Foote is unique though, more than twenty pounds of muscle, huge for a cat. He and Callie have a long relationship. Both will sleep together and share a food bowl.

But they have a game they play several times a day. Foote will try to stare Callie down. Callie will erupt into the most gruesome growls. Foote will keep staring and hiss and swat the air. Eventually a human will step in and tell them both to shut up. They wander to their respective corners until the next time.

They also groom each other and sleep together regularly. It's almost like two guys grabbing their manly parts and busting chops. Funny to watch when you know it's not serious. Sophie is afraid of our cats. But Callie has gotten along with them great from the beginning.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2015)

Only one experience with cats and dogs together---when I was a kid. We had only outdoor pets then.  In the winter our cat would sleep on top of our dog in his doghouse, to keep warm. Dog was a fuzzy Airedale named Jim.   Never seemed to bother Jim.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2015)

My older dog who passed away in August was very welcoming to our new kitten, even though he was never around cats in his life.  The kitten, who didn't have dogs in the house where he came from either, got comfortable pretty quickly with our dog.  Here they are together outdoors while camping, and sleeping in the camper.

  Our new puppy is getting along pretty well with the cat, their not snuggling yet, but the cat did "ankle polish" him a couple of times, they get closer each day as they get to know each other better.  You can see the pup isn't leaning on the back of the chair there, but he will soon enough.  Happy to say we never had any dog and cat fights in our house.


----------



## Linda (Dec 21, 2015)

Love seeing all the pet photos.   Our dogs and cats get along great together but if the neighbor's cats come in the yard the dogs half hardheartedly chase them away.  Our smallest dog, who we call Minnie Mouse, loves to chase our cats and then when they stop and look at her she runs and they chase her for awhile.  It's all a big game.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 22, 2015)

Aww, SeaBreeze...I think your babies are cuddly as all get out!  I love that they get along. My doggie is not cat friendly...lol


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2015)

Get pictures, SB. Love the term, ankle polish. :sentimental:


----------

